# Service Delays & Cancellations - Amtrak Alerts



## Rover (Jan 19, 2019)

You can get an idea of the kinds of delays that are encountered on a daily basis by visiting the Amtrak Twitter page "Amtrak Alerts:"

https://mobile.twitter.com/AmtrakAlerts


----------

